# Ahriman question



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

correct me if i'm wrong but i though ahriman either found the black library or was right outside it's doors. am i correct or mistaken? i can't remember where i got the impression he found it so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DjdaForce (Nov 20, 2012)

I've just read the book and wondered about that too. I think the book is set some thousand years before 40k, perhaps in the 33rd millenia?! We don't get any specific information how much time has passed since the casting of the rubic. 

Two things indicate that the book is set in an earlier millenium. First, Ahriman doesen't recognize the Inquisitions "I" when he boarded the vessel in the cadia system. Its unrealistic to assume that he spend ten-thousand years in the warp without gaining knowlegde of the inquisition. And second, Cadia isn't occupied by chaos forces, so at least the book is set beforce Abbadons 13th black crusade.

So I think Ahrimans other adventures, like the search for the black libary, are yet to come and this new trilogy covers his rise to power!


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Agree, this must be set prior to story about the Black library...and annoyed can not remember what that story is called...


----------

